#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >  , -,  , ?

## Goblin_Gaga

,  ,     ,   .     ,     ,      .   ,         ,       .  ,       ,      - , ,  ,    , .  ,      .

  ,   ? , ,    ,  ,     ,                         .    ,  ,   ,    .   ,        ,    . ,   ,    ,              ,     ,      .

 , ,          ,   ,  ,       ,           -.  -  ,       ,   .   -,   ,   , , , , , ,  , ,  ?   , , , , , ,    .     , ,   ,   ,  , ,    .

    ,   .    .     ,      ,          .

   .    ,     ,     :

 , -,  , ?

----------

